# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Bussiralli Tampereen Liisankadulla

## Arvo Aikuinen

Ikkunastani katselen jo kolmatta päivää tilausbussiliikennettä Liisankadulla.  Useita paunulaisia ja yksi Mynäliikenteen bussi ajoi Kalevan kirkon ja jonkin toisen paikan väliä koko lauantai- ja sunnuntaipäivän.  Tänään maanantaina lisäksi Tampereen palveluliikenteen pikkubussi #17, liittyneekö asiaan mitenkään.  Lähikadut ja Liisankadun P-alue olivat tupaten täynnä pysäköityjä henkilöautoja.  Tein sen virheen, että kävin omallani kaupassa, ja jouduin palattuani etsimään parkkipaikkaa kauan ja kaukaa.

Mitä ihmettä on tekeillä?  Seurakuntien nettisivut ja lehtien menovinkit eivät tienneet mitään.  Ei luulisi Suviseurojen tänne saakka vaikuttavan.

----------

